# Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red'



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

Was just wondering if somebody actually kept Pseudotropheus sp.red zebra "cherry red' and if they are really this red (Picture attached) . I would love to see it in somebodys tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That is Metriaclima estherae. They are rarely that red, and usually require some type of food with colour enhancers to get even close, even if you get really good ones.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> That is Metriaclima estherae. They are rarely that red, and usually require some type of food with colour enhancers to get even close, even if you get really good ones.


It's a good looking fish thats for sure. I actually couldn't believe it when I saw the picture but apparently this is the real color according to http://bluegrassaquatics.com/aquati...s/pseudotropheus-sp.red-zebra-cherry-red.html


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

my red zebra which is suppose to be a "cherry red " is more pink than red but it seems to be a fairly peaceful little guy


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've had fry look like that up until 1", then they often start to fade some. With line breeding, and the right food it could be possible. Of course, you need the same food that they were feeding at the farm.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I might give it a shot and order 5-6. I will ask the guy what he is feeding them.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I clicked on the link you provided. It says right there the name of the foods they do good on. Don't know if that's what they actually feed or not :roll: I've got my doubts that they would stay as red as they look in the pic. Did you watch the video in the link? Notice how when the light hits them a certain way they look more orange than red? That's probably more the true color of them. If you give them a try let us know. I think I'd order some too if they really are and stay that red :thumb: .


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just think their pretty, orange or red :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the lighting in the photo is making the fish look more red than it would normally.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Another thing to take consideration of is mood. I haven't had Met. estherae, but with many mbuna the males' coloration intensifies with hyperactivity (generally spawning mode). With some the colors lighten - with others the colors darken.

But I think I would agree with DJRansome, it is either the lights or maybe a bit of photoshop work... :wink:


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

I would never take any colour from a computerised photo and assume it is its natural colour.

Colours on any computer are misleading, angle and type of lighting, contrast adjusted and how photo was taken will also cause variations.

I picked up a couple of red zebras from a shop where the fish were so red I almost did not beleive they were m.estherae. i bought them just to compare to my own zebras... The bloke said it was the food that made the difference so i also bought some of the same food.

After feeding my fish this food for a couple of months I can say that my female zebras coloured up pretty similar to the bright red in the shop, males didn't change much, they stayed a peachy colour.

The photo on this thread I beleive will never be a true representation of how red these zebras get. Although i now know they can get very red.... but NOT this red as in the photo.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are pics of mine.

Male










Females (not so close up)










I do not feed them any color enhancing foods. They are just as beautiful if not more, then when I bought them.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

squiggly said:


> Here are pics of mine.
> 
> Male
> 
> ...


They do look very nice. How old are they? Have you noticed the color fading?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

This is bluegrass we are talking about.. The same place that says OB afra's occur in the wild!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

copasetic said:


> The same place that says OB afra's occur in the wild!


Yep, I still haven't forgotten that. :lol:


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

I will never forget it.. And this site shouldnt either.. But yet there they are as a site sponser..


----------

